# Help on ID



## Tinng321 (Feb 7, 2020)

Can some one help me ID these African cichlids. I have a 75g Mbuna tank and I got the three bottom felllas at a local shop. They seem to get along well with the Mbuna. However, the bottom fish #1 keeps chasing and harassing the #2. The #1 is now really blue. I decided to isolate him into a 10g tank and return him to the shop this weekend.


----------

